

To those who are unaware of: The Pirate Bay - AFK was released yesterday - jdrummond
http://torrentfreak.com/tpb-afk-watch-and-download-the-pirate-bay-documentary-now-130208/

======
jmatheson22
I watched this yesterday, and was surprised that they didn't really focus on
the issue of legality at all. Instead it was more about the characters and how
their lives changed.

How about thinking about websites like the pirate bay as a sort of easy to
access library. It think it is odd that libraries freely distribute copywrite
material legally (and are thought of as good for society), but we have a
different standard because the material is online...

